# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Καλαμάτας [Historic photos from Kalamata]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Kalamata_ had a glorious history as a port for passenger liners. In another section of nautilia.gr, _Ellinis_ and I talked about passenger lines that were covering an "around Peloponessos" route in the 1905-1935 period...  Here is a more recent postcard of the Kalamata port (from 1964)
Kalamata 1964.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Χμμμ... το δεύτερο καράβι φαίνεται για Λίμπερτυ, Νίκο μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις στην καρτ ποστάλ το όνομα του;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Χμμμ... το δεύτερο καράβι φαίνεται για Λίμπερτυ, Νίκο μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις στην καρτ ποστάλ το όνομα του;


I did a magnification in the computer and it appears to be _Creator_. Was there such a liberty?

----------


## Ellinis

Nαι είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως SAMVARD και ταξίδεψε για τον Πατέρα το 54-60 ως CREATOR και ως ΤΡΕΙΣ ΙΕΡΑΡΧΑΙ το 60-62, υπο σημαία Λιβερίας. Ταξίδεψε και ως CAPTAIN G. για τους Λεμούς το 62-68 οπότε και βυθίστηκε σε τυφώνα εν πλω για το διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nαι είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως SAMVARD και ταξίδεψε για τον Πατέρα το 54-60 ως CREATOR και ως ΤΡΕΙΣ ΙΕΡΑΡΧΑΙ το 60-62, υπο σημαία Λιβερίας. Ταξίδεψε και ως CAPTAIN G. για τους Λεμούς το 62-68 οπότε και βυθίστηκε σε τυφώνα εν πλω για το διαλυτήριο.


This is interesting. Then the Kalamata postcard must be pre-1954 although in the back it says _1964_

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ του 54-60, τότε ονομαζόταν CREATOR. Επίσης, το πρώτο καράβι, με το κοκκινο χρώμα μου φαίνεται για καναδέζικο λίμπερτυ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is the harbor of Kalamata in the late 1960s. Photo by Papachristou
Kalamata by Papachristou.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

Στο πρωτο μισο της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε το μερος (γαμα) που καποτε εδενε το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ,κανοντας το δρομολογιο Καλαματα-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος.Φιλε Νικολα να σαι καλα για τις ιστορικες αναδρομες που μας προσφερεις.........Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να σε γνωρισουμε και απο κοντα στην πατριδα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο πρωτο μισο της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε το μερος (γαμα) που καποτε εδενε το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ,κανοντας το δρομολογιο Καλαματα-Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα-Κισσαμος.Φιλε Νικολα να σαι καλα για τις ιστορικες αναδρομες που μας προσφερεις.........Ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να σε γνωρισουμε και απο κοντα στην πατριδα


Delighted to meet all of you some time in the near future... I have not had so much fund with a blog in a very long time  N

----------


## Ellinis

Και στις 2 καρτ ποστάλ από την Καλαμάτα που ανέβασες ο Νικόλας φαίνονται αρκετά παροπλισμένα πλοία. Φαίνεται πως ήταν απο τα λιμάνια επιλογής για τα καράβια που δεν είχα δουλειά...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και στις 2 καρτ ποστάλ από την Καλαμάτα που ανέβασες ο Νικόλας φαίνονται αρκετά παροπλισμένα πλοία. Φαίνεται πως ήταν απο τα λιμάνια επιλογής για τα καράβια που δεν είχα δουλειά...


A friend who was born and raised in Kalamata and is now Professor of chemical engineering in the States recalls major changes in the importance of Kalamata around the mid 1960s. Then, most trade moved to Patras or Piraeus.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The Paralia Kalamatas in 2004

Kalamata.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The great Greek ocean liner _Olympia_ spent her last few days in Greece (May 7-11, 2009) at the port of Kalamata.  See http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=41082&page=10
Olympia4.jpg
Source: _Eleutheria_ of May 9, 2009

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very old postcard of .... _Kalamai

_Kalamai.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δεξιά φαίνεται ένα από τα 3-φουγάρα τορπιλοβόλλα του Π.Ν. τύπου ΑΣΠΙΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεξιά φαίνεται ένα από τα 3-φουγάρα τορπιλοβόλλα του Π.Ν. τύπου ΑΣΠΙΣ.


You are incredible in discovering such things. Yes, indeed it is! See below. So, the photograph is post-1907 (se Wikipedia) and pre-1916.
Aspis.jpgAspis ship.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καλαματα το 1910 και το 1915

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

kalamai 1910.JPG

Kalamai 1915.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καλαματα το 1925

Kalamata.jpg

----------


## vaggos59

Η φωτογραφία είναι από κάδρο. Πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 1950.
DSC00024.jpg
Και πριν 7 χρόνια
DSC00021.jpg
PICT3557.jpg

----------


## vaggos59

PICT0206.jpgPICT0225.jpgPICT0205.jpg
PICT0203.jpg
PICT0216.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα πανέμορφο φορτηγό πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας, δυστυχώς όμως δεν διακρίνεται το όνομα του.

02.jpg

Καρτ ποστάλ που αγόρασα σήμερα στο Μοναστηράκι, αξίζει δε να σημειωθεί (όπως φαίνεται στην πίσω της πλευρά) ότι είχε ταχυδρομηθεί τον _Δεκέμβριο του 1967_ από κάτοικο (προφανώς) της Καλαμάτας προς τον γιό του ο οποίος υπηρετούσε την θητεία του στην Θεσσαλονίκη, με Χριστουγεννιάτικες ευχές.

----------


## Ellinis

Προπολεμική φωτογραφία της Καλαμάτας με το ιταλικό ιστιοφόρο GIUSEPPE PADRE στο λιμάνι.
Giuseppe Padre at kalamata.jpg

Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1905 και εδώ το βλέπουμε στην καθέλκυση του με τα παρακάτω σχόλια



> "Il  varo, nel 1905, del brigantino Goletta "Giuseppe Padre". L'imbarcazione  venne costruita dai cantieri Gotuzzo agli Scogli di Chiavari con  armatore Leporini G. B. e capitano Tomei S."


034cd2d527859442f00f289883ec36bf.jpg
πηγή: Archivio Storico Regione Liguria

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ από το λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας, νομίζω μεταπολεμικά μιας και δεξιά μου φαίνεται οτι είναι κάποιο ναρκαλιευτικό τύπου BYMS

καλαματα.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καρτ ποστάλ από το λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας, νομίζω μεταπολεμικά μιας και δεξιά μου φαίνεται οτι είναι κάποιο ναρκαλιευτικό τύπου BYMS
> 
> καλαματα.jpg


Επειδή διακρίνεται ο 4ψήφιος αριθμός που είχαν σαν αμερικάνικα,πρέπει να ήταν από αυτά της ΘΟΑ τα οποία δεν έφεραν αριθμούς σαν αυτούς του τότε ΒΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

Το λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας κάπου δεκαετία 50-60. 
kalamata.jpg

Αριστερά βλέπουμε την πρύμνη ενός φορτηγού της ολλανδικής KNSM που συγκρίνοντας κατάλειξα οτι είναι ένα από τα αδελφά ARGOS ή EOS ναυπήγησης 1952. Και τα δυο αγοράστηκαν το 1969 από Έλληνες, το πρώτο μετονομάστηκε ELXIS και το δεύτερο GOLDEN COIN. Και τα δυο βυθίστηκαν, το μεν ELXIS τον Οκτώβρη του 1971 όταν παρουσιάστηκε διαροή ταξιδεύοντας από Pointe Noire προς Λεμεσσό, το δε GOLDEN GOIN βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο το Δεκέμβρη του 1972 όταν έπεσε σε καταιγίδα κοντά στις ακτές της Αγγλίας.
Εδώ το ELXIS σε φωτο του φίλου Μalcolm Cranfield:
elxis.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι σίγουρο ότι είναι από αυτά τα 2;  Γιατί από αυτή τη σειρά πολλά περιήλθαν σε Έλληνες.

----------


## Ellinis

Λες τη σειρά Ammon κλπ, αλλά εκείνα είχαν περαντζάδα στον κύριο κατάστρωμα του κομοδέσιου. Σε αυτό στη φωτο είναι κλειστό και έτσι ήταν μόνο το MINOS και τα αδελφά EOS & ARGOS. Το MINOS είχε πλαγιαστό τελείωμα στο κομοδέσιο, ίσως ένα παραπέτο, ενώ στη φωτο βλέπουμε να πέφτει το κάθε κατάστρωμα κοφτά στο επόμενο όπως στα δυο αδελφάκια. Παρακάτω και τα σχέδια των τριών αυτών κλάσεων.

AAA - KNSM 1 +.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λες τη σειρά Ammon κλπ, αλλά εκείνα είχαν περαντζάδα στον κύριο κατάστρωμα του κομοδέσιου. Σε αυτό στη φωτο είναι κλειστό και έτσι ήταν μόνο το MINOS και τα αδελφά EOS & ARGOS. Το MINOS είχε πλαγιαστό τελείωμα στο κομοδέσιο, ίσως ένα παραπέτο, ενώ στη φωτο βλέπουμε να πέφτει το κάθε κατάστρωμα κοφτά στο επόμενο όπως στα δυο αδελφάκια. Παρακάτω και τα σχέδια των τριών αυτών κλάσεων.
> 
> AAA - KNSM 1 +.jpg
> πηγή


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε,αυτά τα απίθανα ολλανδικά! Τότε που το κάθε καράβι,από την κάθε ναυτική χώρα είχε ταυτότητα!

----------

